# Stricture and diet



## Spooky1

Hi,
Am just wondering about having a stricture removed as my new gastroenterologist insists I wouldn't need liquid feed anymore and I would be able to eat anything and everything.

However, I've had these removed before and still cannot tolerate lactose, fructose, grains, fibre and fats.  I'm trying very hard to work out how a stricture in the terminal ileum (though I've had three resections, so scarred tissue mainly) could rectify what I can absorb and not and what physical reactions I have with these foods.

Any input here would be good, as opposed to very heavy output :lol:


----------



## itsmebabs

I don't know about eating anything and everything. After my surgery I still couldn't eat anything and everything and after eating certain foods for awhile they bothered me. I ate organic and very healthy and here I am 21/2 years later drinking PePtamen 1.5 for 4 months now. So it's a crapshoot no pun intended
Wish you all the luck in the world. Keep us posted!


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Hi Spooky I don't think that the stricture removal will make a difference to what you can tolerate either. I am no doctor but I just can't see it some how. I am very interested in why he would think that it would. 
I may very well be wrong in my opinion but!!. Maybe someone on here may know more about this and tell you different. I wish you the best of luck hun. Hope you can get this sorted out soon..


----------



## Spooky1

Yeah, he was so enthusiastic too.  I think these Gastro blokes need to have crohns/colitis for duration of their training.  I'm not sure they'd be enthusiastic at all, no energy to be.  If all else fails I will transfer to Northampton Hospital.

I don't think stricture removal has much at all to do with actual diet and absorption.  Will see what the results of the MRI scan is.  Maybe chat to my doc about it, but she's a locum.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Omg yes they should have it for awhile,  and then they would understand the way we have to live n deal with this begger, how it can suck the life out of us at times. I wouldn't wish it on anyone really, but I do think it would help us if they could have it just for a while...


----------



## ronroush7

I would question that about being able to eat anything.  Wishing you the best.  I don't think I would feel safe eating just whatever I wanted


----------



## syzygy

My 2 GIs have consistently recommended a "low residue" diet for my stricturing Crohn's.  They more or less dismiss anything having to do with allergies or food sensitivities, but are concerned about fiber causing strain and being mechanically difficult to get through the stricture site.  I haven't had surgery before, but they've warned me that scar tissue at a surgical site presents some of the same concerns in terms of potential blockage, so I'm guessing they'd recommend low-fiber for life.


----------



## cookie_cat

I'm just coming off ensure :thumleft: I suggest leaning into it. It might be the dramatic change in diet just throwing your body off.


----------



## DEmberton

I eat anything and everything, pretty much. But then when I did have a stricture I didn't avoid things particularly, though I did work out that anything fatty or spicy was a bad idea. And at the end I avoided fibre and that helped the symptoms.

If you have a stricture then it takes longer for food to work its way through. And perhaps that "hanging around" means there's more chance of aggravating any inflammation you do have.


----------



## Nadene

I am also on a low residue diet until my surgery in November. Was told a low residue diet should be temporary, also on senokot laxative daily for now.


----------



## Spooky1

A laxative!  Quite rare in Crohns, methinks.  But good luck and especially with the surgery.  We will be thinking of you.


----------

